# What oils do you use when you're sick?



## Teisha (Jan 3, 2007)

What oils do you use to help clear up a cold or the flu or at least help with the symptoms?


----------



## pepperi27 (Jan 15, 2007)

I've heard using eucalyptus and peppermint even incorporating juniper berries. But you would have to check for body sensitivities


----------



## jellyfish (Jan 15, 2007)

When i'm sick i always put eucalyptus in a humidifier while i sleep. It always helps me feel a little better in the morning


----------



## jade (Jan 15, 2007)

Benzoin or Cajeput


----------

